# Led leuchtet Orange



## MickHH (14. Mai 2018)

Moin, an meinem Board Asus x 370 f gaming leuchtet zwischen m.2 Slot und den Sata Anschlüssen eine Led permanent orange. Was ist der Grund dafür, ansonsten ist alles ok, keine Lampe leuchtet und das System arbeitet normal. Es gibt auch keine Meldung beim hochfahren.

Danke


----------



## markus1612 (14. Mai 2018)

Kannst du mal ein Bild deines Motherboards  hier hochladen, in der du die Stelle markiert hast?


----------



## Tech (14. Mai 2018)

Die Bedienungsanleitung ist dein Freund 

Standby Power LED (SB_PWR)
The motherboard comes with a standby power LED. The LED lights up to indicate that 
the system is ON, in sleep mode, or in soft-off mode. This is a reminder that you should 
shut down the system and unplug the power cable before removing or plugging in any 
motherboard component.

Die soll also immer leuchten, außer, der Rechner ist ausgeschalten. Mit Glück kannst du das im Bios ändern.


----------



## MickHH (14. Mai 2018)

Danke. Jetzt weiß ich, das alles im grünen Bereich ist, selbst wenn es orange leuchtet.
Danke


----------

